# krzywe zwierciadlo



## andrzejewskil

As far as i remember, the contraption of a mirror which distorts one's reflection making one stockier, stretched out  sideways, elongating one is called KRZYWE ZWIERCIADLO in Polish. And in Eglish - a FALSE MIRROR?


----------



## Oletta

I have come across the collocations:

a false mirror

or

a falsifying mirror


but still ...  I am not sure if they convey the meaning of our Polish "krzywe zwierciadło" precisely.

I have read about one "false mirror" in which you can't see yourself when you look at it, you can see all the other things, however.


----------



## Thomas1

*ukazywać coś w krzywym zwierciadle* to show sth in a distorting mirror

Tom


----------



## dn88

I agree, it's a "distorting mirror".


----------



## Oletta

Yes, bingo! And the collocation "*a curved mirror*" is also used.

Ola

PS. I have checked in Wikipedia under the "curved mirror", there are some other collocations: a *convex mirror*, or *diverging mirror*... just it's worth knowing the slight differences, I think. Plus a *concave mirror*, or *converging mirror*....


----------



## dn88

I think that "converging mirror" and "deverging mirror" have more to do with physics, meaning "zwierciadło wklęsłe" and "zwierciadło wypukłe" respectively (I'm not 100 percent sure though). Here's an example of a "convex mirror".


----------



## Oletta

dn88 said:


> I think that "converging mirror" and "deverging mirror" have more to do with physics, meaning "zwierciadło wklęsłe" and "zwierciadło wypukłe" respectively (I'm not 100 percent sure though). Here's an example of a "convex mirror"


 Yes, sure, but they are used in the arts, then they function as distorting mirrors in some way... I just wanted to mention some other collocations with "mirror",  simply...


----------



## andrzejewskil

Found it,  google-image'ed the "distorting mirror" notion and that seems to be the best answer to my qestions. 

Thank you all...


----------

